# [SOLVED] Dell XPS M140 can't access Restore Partition



## Jerry Springer (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a Dell XPS M140 (running XP MCE) that had a malware problem. I used a tool that would show the "Securities" tab in the "Properties" in order to take control of certain files. Ever since then, the computer appears to boots "normally", but believes it is running in Safe Mode. I know this is a result the registry editting tool, because I ran the same tool on a different machine and it behaved the exact same way until I changed the registry entry back to the way it was.

Before I learned the connection between the registry entry & the "Safe Mode" problem, I thought running a Repair Install using a Windows Media Center Edition 2005 disk would fix it, however it's "Safe Mode" status prevents the Repair Install from completing. It's (fake) "Safe Mode" status also prevents booting to the real Safe Mode, where I coud (if I could get there) change the registry entry back, which should at least let the Repair Install complete.

I can only think of two options. 1.) Finding a way to make a registry edit on a machine I cannot boot or 2.) Trying to get the machine to reinstall XP MCE from the hidden partition(s) on the HD.

Dell says that pressing "ctrl + F11" is supposed to allow you to access the Restore Partitions (there are two), but I have tried many times to no effect. I do not know if I am doing it wrong, or there is a problem with the partitions.

I had the idea that I could install the Dell's HD as a secondary on my desktop, mark the partitions as "Active" and either boot to them from the Dell, or make a copy of the Restore Partitions to a CD and possibly reinstall Windows MCE from CD.

When I installed the HD, I could see two hidden partitions on the 80 Gbyte (Dell) drive, but neither of this gave me the options to make them active. I also noticed that there were 2 hidden (and not just one) partitions, which seemed odd. The first is a 39 Mbyte FAT partition, the other is a 4.64 Gbyte FAT32. I assume the second one is where the restore data is; so what is the purpose of the 39 Mbyte FAT partition ?

So I have several questions.

1.) Are there alternative ways to ge the Dell to boot to the Restore Partition and reinstall windows? I've already backed-up the data.

2.) Is there a way to edit the Registry while the Dell's HD is installed on my Desktop ?

3.) Is there a way to copy the reinstall data to CD, and use the CD to reinstall Windows ?

Any help, suggestions & advice would be most welcome.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 can't access Restore Partition*



Jerry Springer said:


> So I have several questions.
> 
> 1.) Are there alternative ways to ge the Dell to boot to the Restore Partition and reinstall windows? I've already backed-up the data. -- try pressing "ctrl + F11" when DELL logo appears. If all else fails, order a Restore/Recovery CD from DELL customer service. I personally like the idea to do a fresh install.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 can't access Restore Partition*

I'm still needing help on this.

Are there alternative ways to get a Dell laptop t boot to the recovery partition on the HD ?

I tried to make the partition "active" while it was installed as a secondary on my desktop machine, but WinXP would allow it. It gave me no options to "unhide" the partition, for some reason

Does anyone know why this is, and how to get around it ?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 can't access Restore Partition*

You should use the CTRL+F11 key during boot up or when the DELL logo appears. If this does not work then may be your hard drive is malfunctioning. Assuming it is malfunctioning then it would be best for you to order restore/recover CD from DELL. This way you do not have to copy the one in the hard drive.


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 can't access Restore Partition*

I found a very good solution, and will post it in case it does some good for someone else.

Running the command "fixboot" and/or "fixmbr" from a Windows XP in Recovery Console, will corrupt the ability of a Dell User to access the Restore Partition by using the keystroke combination "ctrl + F11".

http://www.goodells.net/dellrestore/fixes.htm

This link gives directions on how to use the program, and a link to download.

I burned the .ISO to CD and then booted to it. The tool was easy to execute, and fast. Next reboot, the "ctrl + F11" worked perfectly !


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M140 can't access Restore Partition*

Thank you for sharing the information. Kindly mark the thread as SOLVED (see steps on my sig)....


----------



## justdan23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dell usually partitions the original drive to have two C drives.
The first image contains Utilities and can be accessed by pressing F12 on the Dell Logo screen and selecting the option to 'Boot to Utility Partition'.


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jul 22, 2008)

This particular drive had the 3 partitions. One for the O/S, one for the reinstallation software and I think the 3rd was for the "control + F11" feature. You couldn't see either of the last partition in Administrative Tools>Computer Management at all, and couldn't make the 2nd one "active", the button was greyed-out.


----------

